# Martina Knoblochova and the Harpsichord



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's an artist you probably need an introduction to.

What better way than to read her interview, in which she describes her journey to making 20th century harpsichord music on an authentic period harpsichord .. of which there probably is only one version left in concert condition.

Enjoy 












> The harpsichord player Monika Knoblochova is one of the most striking representatives of the young generation of Czech musicians. Her field of active professional interests is unusually broad; in addition to the traditional harpsichord repertoire of early music she includes an admirable number of pieces from the 20th- and even 21st century in her programmes, appears in a number of chamber ensembles specialising in both Baroque and modern music, and has started performing on the hammerklavier (fortepiano) as well in recent years.


*Read more:*

Interview​


----------

